# 1u Rackmount chassis



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

It's been forever since I've been around here, but I was wondering if anyone had a cheap source for 1u rackmount chassis in Canada. I'm putting together a Mid/Side matrix for mastering.

I can only seem to find server chassis. Does anyone have any suggestions?

thanks! 

d


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

I've bought stuff from Redco before. Not cheap, but it's been of good quality. You could probably find it for less on eBay but you'll have to deal with unscrupulous sellers then.

http://www.redco.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=158&cat=Rack+Mount+Chassis+Box


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Seeing the prices + shipping, I'm almost considering buying a dirt cheap power conditioner, and just gutting it/redrilling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

the-patient said:


> Seeing the prices + shipping, I'm almost considering buying a dirt cheap power conditioner, and just gutting it/redrilling.


That's not a bad idea. Redco ain't cheap.

You could get in touch with Hans at http://www.vafamsound.com/ -- I just bought a 1 U rack panel (this one actually) and, shipping in, he got it to my front door for about $120. Way less than it would have been to buy the parts from Redco and make it myself. Really nice guy to deal with.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

iaresee said:


> That's not a bad idea. Redco ain't cheap.
> 
> You could get in touch with Hans at http://www.vafamsound.com/ -- I just bought a 1 U rack panel (this one actually) and, shipping in, he got it to my front door for about $120. Way less than it would have been to buy the parts from Redco and make it myself. Really nice guy to deal with.


Thanks! This guy seems great.

Any Londoners have any idea where I could source a rack locally? Even have it punched/cut for me?

Even within Ontario/Canada?

thanks!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe these folks can help http://www.pashop.com/site/php/main/contact.php

They are located in London.


----------

